#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-23
<jelkner> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 13:41 UTC. The chair is jelkner.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
<jelkner> hello
<jelkner> anyone here besides myabes and me?
<jelkner> hi caroline
<caroline> hi
<jelkner> i just typed the startmeeting command
<jelkner> you have joined myabes and me so far
<jelkner> any word from anurag, caroline?
<jelkner> he told me he would be here
<caroline> yeah he was on gmail a sec ago
<caroline> told me which channel
<jelkner> cool
<jelkner> i'll try to ping him
<jelkner> anurag is trying to join
<jelkner> henry grover is logging in as well
<jelkner> since i have class at this time
<jelkner> i need to move things forward and start the discussion going
<jelkner> so i can attend to the needs of other students in my class
<Anurag> hey
<Anurag> everyone here?
<jelkner> caroline, myabes, hgrover, jelkner are here
<jelkner> i need to come in and out
<jelkner> since i have class
<jelkner> my top questions is: what next?
<jelkner> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tOWGYJYAQz98t_zJogIt_Tg&single=true&gid=0&output=html
<jelkner> myabes sent us this
<jelkner> is this what you are looking for?
<jelkner> i'm most concerned that we make use of myabes time effectively
<jelkner> which means making sure he is doing useful things with it
<jelkner> Anurag, i would be grateful if you give him feedback
<jelkner> hgrover is available to support him
<hgrover> (in regards to your earlier email, myabes, the best bext step would presumably be to invite others to edit it)
<caroline> Does he know how to look at the logs to see what the error was when something fails?
<caroline> Is that something David woudl find useful?
<Anurag> right, we really need to work towards finding specific errors
<Anurag> need to run some terminal commands
<caroline> there is also a Log activity
<Anurag> to diagnose network issues and see if we're gettting an IP
<Anurag> michael do you have the computer that you're doing testing on connected to any kind of switch/router?
<hgrover> he does
<hgrover> it's on a switch connected to our main router, it's a pretty complicated network
<hgrover> (that router is connected to another higher up)
<dfarning_laptop> +1 to using log activity to see what looks goofy with an activity
<hgrover> where are logs for activities in sugar stored?
<hgrover> just a directory in /var/logs? i haven't looked around
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, it is easiest to use the log activity
<dfarning_laptop> the actual log files are stored under ~/.sugar
<satellit_> log activity displays each activity after it is started (and stopped) very useful
<satellit_> plus errors
<hgrover> ahh, alright
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, are you at a machine running sugar? if so can you and michael try the log activity
<hgrover> so michael should be posting the contents of the log activity after something else fails?
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, yes:)
<Anurag> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4056
<hgrover> i've got a vm running sugar, let me start it up
<satellit_> use copy paste function to transfer to USB stick
<satellit_> or screenshot if VM
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, for now you caroline just cut and past the contents of the log files to a new colum on the spread sheet
<hgrover> could he copy paste it into pastebin, then put a link to that in the spreadsheet?
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, myabes or just take a screen shot and attach that to the spreadsheet
<hgrover> interesting, myabes says he still can't boot into sugar straight from the login page
<hgrover> let me try to do the same in my vm, see how it goes
<hgrover> (i do recall it working properly last i tried
<dfarning_laptop>  hgrover yes that might be broken for a few more weeks on some machines.
<hgrover> alright
<hgrover> indeed, it does give me the option on my vm, and it appears to work
<dfarning_laptop> cool
<hgrover> browse, however, doesn't want to start, it seems...
<Anurag> yea browse has never worked yet
<hgrover> alright.  so it sounds like the plan is that michael should install http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4056 in sugar, and attach screenshots of error messages to the googledoc
<hgrover> should he do so for all failure logs, or just specific ones, or what?
<dfarning_laptop> The spread sheet is a very good idea.  It is a nice step between the formality a develop needs and the way people tend to think
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, usually there will be a log of the same name as the activity you are testing
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, myabes that log will usually show some sort of error....
<hgrover> Right, but which ones should he screenshot and attach to the spreadsheet?  All of them, or just those that fail?
<Anurag> I think the ones that fail for now. david what do you think?
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, just the most recent log file of the most recently failed activity
<hgrover> alright
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, yes, that will get us important feedback 90% of the time
<hgrover> so we've opened up the log activity, there are two subgroups:  ~/.sugar/default/log, and /var/log
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, especially when we can compare and contrast across the failure logs on different platforms
<hgrover> in the former, we've got datastore, org.laptop.Log-1, org.laptop.terminal, presenceservice,shell,and telepathy-gabble, all ".log"
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, ~/.sugar/default/log has the sugar specific stuff and /var/log is the general linux stuff
<hgrover> alright, do you want everything from ~/.sugar/default/log?  It's got a fair amount of debug info
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, try opening the browse activity and then look at the org.laptop.browse log
<hgrover> myabes says that browse doesn't work
<Anurag> right that's why you should check out what the log says about the browse activity
<hgrover> oh, i'm sorry, i misunderstood
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, yes, but when you try to start it there will be information about why it failed.
<hgrover> how long should i let the icon blink before stopping it and checking the logs?
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, 5-10 seconds should be long enough
<Anurag> has anyone tested local collaboration using USR?
<Anurag> or will that be difficult with a VM installation?
<hgrover> there's a fair amount of text, shall i put it in pastebin?
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, yes
<hgrover> hmmm, any way to copy-paste from emulator to main machine? sorry for ignorance if i'm missing something obvious
<Anurag> hmm, I think there is a way to share a folder from your main machine
<Anurag> and then you can copy paste text files to that folder
<hgrover> trying to open a terminal but it doesn't feel like doing that =S
<hgrover> got a terminal, i'll just make a document, scp it to my laptop, paste from there
<Anurag> yea that works
<Anurag> myabes have u had the chance to test local collaboration in USR?
<myabes> whats that?
<hgrover> sorry, finally got this, had to do it a rather roundabout way
<hgrover> http://pastebin.com/mZD9BVXS
<dfarning_laptop> hgrover, myabes perfect
<dfarning_laptop> the line ImportError: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hgrover> what is that?
<dfarning_laptop> tells me that that the xulrunner shared libary is not being found correctly
<Anurag> is this why some of the other activities are not launching either
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, I think the xulrunner is only a problem for browse
<Anurag> o ok
<dfarning_laptop> xulrunner is a tool kit written by mozilla to make browsers.  It is being phased out and replaced with webkit
<dfarning_laptop> ubuntu phased it out.... yet sugar labs has not rewritten browse.... hence the problem
<hgrover> ahhh
<dfarning_laptop> so we need to carry our own version of xulrunner in our ppa until sugar labs rewrites browse
<Anurag> oh i see
<Anurag> myabes can you share the google spreadsheet with me
<Anurag> so I can add/change things if needed
<hgrover> i'll help myabes do that tomorrow, we have to go now
<myabes> ok
<dfarning_laptop> debian and fedora still have xulrunner for at least one more release.  so ubuntu is getting hit the hardest
<hgrover> talk to you guys tomorrow!
<dfarning_laptop> thanks guys
<Anurag> o ok, any reason for the switch?
<myabes> cya
<Anurag> bye myabes and hgrover
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, xulrunner is a security and maintenance nightmare:( mozilla no longer supports it.  webkit is very good:)
<Anurag> o ok got it
<Anurag> david is there anything else you want us to include in our testing to help you out
<Anurag> we want to make sure we cover as much as possible
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, ubuntu just decided to take one for the team and go first on deprecating it
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, logs in the spreed sheet and reworking the smoke test are the two biggest helps.
<jelkner> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 14:44.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100223_1341.html
<jelkner> that was great!
<caroline> :)
<jelkner> thanks dfarning caroline!
<jelkner> progress
<jelkner> Anurag,
<caroline> I din't do anything!
<jelkner> thanks!
<Anurag> yup no prob
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, once lucid settles down, we can start to work in ernest on the packaging.
<jelkner> i didn't get to read everything yet
<jelkner> but henry was telling me what was going on
<Anurag> k sounds good
<dfarning_laptop> jelkner, ping me if you need me.  I grab the tiger by the tail when commiting to build the new also cluster.... now I am holding on with all my might:)
<dfarning_laptop> I should be back to USR full time in about 2 weeks
<dfarning_laptop> s/also/aslo/ :(
<Anurag> alrite well I'm going to sign off, have a class in 30 min, but I'll send out a short email update tonight
<satellit_> defarning_laptop: please e-mail when USR builds continue so I can help test...: )
<dfarning_laptop> Anurag, thanks.  Even though it might seem slow going now.  once the knowledge in seeded in henry and michael it will grow quickly within the school.
<dfarning_laptop> satellit_ will do
<satellit_> : )
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-24
<satellit_> defarning: have you considered including alsroot's USB-Creator application for Ubuntu (experimental)? (available for DL from sugar Applications web site) I think it is same as Trisquel sugar uses
<satellit_> on USR
<satellit_> defarning_laptop: have you considered including alsroot's USB-Creator in USR? (DL from sugar apps web site)
<dfarning_laptop> satellit_ not yet, but I will look at it if you think it is the best end user option:)
<satellit_> it makes USB sticks, could be a nice way to duplicate them
<satellit_> from sugar
<satellit_> I have managed to sugarize liveusb-creator on fedora Soas:http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Category_talk:Live_USB works nicely
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Category_talk:Live_USB     link
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-02-27
<Pline> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
